# Những yếu tố khiến bạn chọn đèn ngủ để bàn gốm sứ



## gomsubaokhanh (17/11/21)

Cuộc sống hiện đại khiến nhu cầu trang hoàng không gian sống trở nên phổ biến trong nhiều gia đình. Trong đó, không thể không kể đến cách kết hợp ánh sáng dịu nhẹ của đèn ngủ bàn để nâng tầm cho căn phòng.

Bài viết sau đây sẽ giới thiệu bạn TOP 10 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn sang trọng nhất, chào đón năm mới rộn ràng.

Tại sao nên chọn đèn ngủ bàn để trang trí nhà cửa
Trước khi đi tìm hiểu các mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn, cùng điểm qua những lợi ích tuyệt vời của đèn ngủ bàn tới giấc ngủ và không gian nhà bạn.

Mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và sâu






Khoa học đã nghiên cứu ánh sáng có tác động nhất định tới thời gian và chất lượng giấc ngủ của con người.

Lựa chọn đèn ngủ bàn có ánh sáng vàng nhẹ tự nhiên tạo nên sự ấm áp và thoải mái cho căn phòng, giúp bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ hơn. Đặc biệt, đèn ngủ còn giúp đem lại sự an toàn và cảm giác bình yên với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ.

Tiết kiệm điện năng

Thay vì sử dụng bóng tuýp hay các loại bóng lớn trong lúc làm việc. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng đèn ngủ để dùng máy tính, xem phim, đọc sách…

Ánh sáng tự nhiên vừa đủ không chỉ giúp bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ, mà còn tiết kiệm kha khá tiền điện cho gia đình đấy.

Bên cạnh đó, ánh sáng từ đèn ngủ bàn nhẹ dịu cũng khiến nâng tầm cả không gian sống của bạn.

Thể hiện cá tính của chủ nhân

Ngoài việc trang trí trong phòng ngủ, nhiều mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn còn có thể đặt trong các không gian rộng lớn như phòng khách, phòng làm việc… Đây là những nơi tiếp đón khách khứa, bạn bè tới thăm, vậy nên nó cũng thể hiện phần nào gu thẩm mỹ của gia chủ.

Một chiếc đèn ngủ bạn đẹp chính là cá tính của người chủ sở hữu. Vì vậy, nếu muốn tìm những mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp, độc, lạ, hãy tham khảo ngay những mẫu dưới đây.

>>> Xem thêm: TOP 5 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn sang trọng cho năm mới


----------

